# R32 brakes on a Mk4 gti 2000



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

Currently running Porsche 6 pistons up front, but do to a new wheel purchase the six pistons may need to go. That being said, what would I need, other than the rotors and calipers, to run R32 brakes front and rear on my 2000 Gti.

I am assuming caliper brackets, but not sure if this is a direct bolt on.

Thanks. And anyone interested in 6-piston big reds, w/ 14" baer rotors, hit me up!


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

these brakes are an OEM upgrade so you wont need any brackets. you simply need to have the rotors (which are 200 each from the dealership) and the complete calipers (which only come in factory powder coated blue) and they bolt right up.

there is a complication however with the brake lines, the OEM lines for the R32 are way too long to fit your current set up so you will have issues making sure they don't get in the way of your shock and wheel, however Autotech makes a S/S braided brake line that is meant for this MKIV GTI to MKIV R32 front caliper conversion for only 25.00 each

other than that you will need 17'' inch wheels to fit them and you might need to run a spacer depending on the offset and width of your wheels

good luck with the upgrade, these R32 brakes are good, but heavy which usually deters most people, but that just means more power right?

and remember this when bleeding:

With non ABS cars, I recommend front brakes, then rear brakes, then clutch.

With ABS cars, the factory service manual recommends bleeding calipers in the following order (for mk4 VW Jetta, New beetle, or Golf). 

1998-2001 cars
Right Rear, Left Rear, Right Front, Left Front

2002-2005 cars
Left Front, Right Front, Left Rear, Right Rear

:beer:


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

and for the rear the brakes are just vented and larger so you will need to ditch the dust shield .. and honestly the calipers are the same, still single piston so it isn't really worth the upgrade

but that is personal opinion anyways good luck man!


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

vdub18njp said:


> and for the rear the brakes are just vented and larger so you will need to ditch the dust shield .. and honestly the calipers are the same, still single piston so it isn't really worth the upgrade
> 
> but that is personal opinion anyways good luck man!


Thanks so much for the info


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

In order to use the R32 brakes on your GTI you need the Calipers, the Carriers, rotors, and pads for both front and rear. Are they and OEM upgrade, yes and no. An OEM upgrade for you would be like GLI, 337, 29th or TT (180hp) upgrade, because you can use the same carriers and calipers. For the R32 setup however you need the carriers b/c your current ones do not bolt up to the R32 calipers. Also you have a solid rotor in the back and the R32 is vented which is a wider rotor that's why you need the rear caliper also b/c you current one will not allow the wider rotor and a set of pads to fit in between. With that said make sure you have all the hardware you need which is the R32 calipers, carriers, rotors, pads, dust shields.


----------



## tropo18t (Aug 18, 2004)

MasterNele03 said:


> In order to use the R32 brakes on your GTI you need the Calipers, the Carriers, rotors, and pads for both front and rear. Are they and OEM upgrade, yes and no. An OEM upgrade for you would be like GLI, 337, 29th or TT (180hp) upgrade, because you can use the same carriers and calipers. For the R32 setup however you need the carriers b/c your current ones do not bolt up to the R32 calipers. Also you have a solid rotor in the back and the R32 is vented which is a wider rotor that's why you need the rear caliper also b/c you current one will not allow the wider rotor and a set of pads to fit in between. With that said make sure you have all the hardware you need which is the R32 calipers, carriers, rotors, pads, dust shields.


Thanks man, found a guy willing to trade for my Porsche brakes, plus some cash. He tells me its everything I need to bolt right up. Right now all I am doing is the fronts.

What should I look for to make sure it is indeed a complete kit?


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

If you are doing the fronts only for now make sure that you get the R32 calipers, R32 carrier brackets, R32 rotors, R32 brake pads, and the R32 dust shields with the three screws that hold them in (or you could use your current screws) but everything you absolutely need in order for you to have the R32 front brake setup.


----------



## Fisherson (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow.
This question was handled really well!
TCL v2.0 for the win.


May I ask where from you got your Porsche brakes?


----------

